# Experience with h-as pharma, Dutch pharma or robolics



## BenisSwole (Sep 12, 2018)

Anyone have expierence with h-as pharma, Dutch pharma or robolics? Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2018)

Robolics I know for sure is stay the hell away. Don't know the others.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 13, 2018)

just some of these darn names


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> just some of these darn names



Well the sheer number of labs dude... It's like everyone who owns a hot plate is brewing these days. Running out of names.


----------



## BenisSwole (Sep 13, 2018)

What about dark matter labs? There big on sst forum


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 13, 2018)

BenisSwole said:


> What about dark matter labs? There big on sst forum



Do yourself a favor and log out of sst and never go back...you’re welcome


----------



## BenisSwole (Sep 13, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Do yourself a favor and log out of sst and never go back...you’re welcome


Lmao that bad?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 13, 2018)

Keep your money in your pocket.  

better than giving it away for random oil or weak ass stuff.


----------



## Rafa1015 (Sep 15, 2018)

Dutch is pure crap. I have lab tests,  or did have them from several people proving he cuts his shit in half.
Robotics is an A, A+ on all injectables.  You will get what you order and you will get it very fast and it will work great.  He is a bit pricy but you get what you pay for. His orals suck though. 
The other never heard of.


----------



## Rafa1015 (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm telling you guys,  not alot of guys know about him but Ive been dealing with Robotics  for 10 years.  His stuff is top of the line and I will not use another US UGL.. Take it or leave it just my input.


----------



## Trump (Sep 15, 2018)

Rafa1015 said:


> I'm telling you guys,  not alot of guys know about him but Ive been dealing with Robotics  for 10 years.  His stuff is top of the line and I will not use another US UGL.. Take it or leave it just my input.


Are you 2 a tag team??


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 15, 2018)

Trump said:


> Are you 2 a tag team??


 never used Robolics but after doing some research, he had an ‘email been hacked’ scheme.


----------



## Trump (Sep 15, 2018)

Bizzybone said:


> never used Robolics but after doing some research, he had an ‘email been hacked’ scheme.


thats good


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 15, 2018)

Trump said:


> thats good


Not sure what you mean by that lol


----------



## Webiseb (Sep 16, 2018)

BenisSwole said:


> What about dark matter labs? There big on sst forum


I’ve used DML many times. His gear is solid. He’s never burned anyone, has great service and quality products. are there other sources who are better? I am sure there are. Although I’m new to this forum, I’m not new to AAS. Having said this, as with many of you, im always looking for the best quality I can find. It’s a crapshoot. 
Thanks for reading. I appreciate being able to post.


----------



## Rafa1015 (Sep 16, 2018)

Bizzybone said:


> never used Robolics but after doing some research, he had an ‘email been hacked’ scheme.



Yes he did. He lost 40,000$ on that scam. He lives in NC, the scammers were having the money sent to NJ. He has a different contact email now.


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 16, 2018)

Rafa1015 said:


> Yes he did. He lost 40,000$ on that scam. He lives in NC, the scammers were having the money sent to NJ. He has a different contact email now.


Kind of suspicious to me, if you can't protect your encrypted email from a hacker, how he suppose to protect himself from LE?


----------



## chicago311 (Feb 22, 2020)

SO SO confusing dam it im lost,,, excuse me while i go shoot my self... i cant take this anymore... all these site's ....  :32 (6):


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 22, 2020)

Not sure about talking about none sponsored scources on this forum.........I have used H-AS,,many times ...they just went private..


----------



## Grejbgik (Mar 9, 2020)

Robolics is okay . But im so happy i found something diffrent.


----------



## Giygas (Mar 20, 2020)

Not sure what happened to H-AS. They fudged up a Mast-E batch, but reimbursed everyone. Other than that, they were cheap and very consistent with their gear. I liked them.


----------

